# Pen Pal Center Tool Update



## nava1uni (Dec 10, 2009)

Called Best Wood Tools regarding the tool shown in George's tutorial about turning between centers.  At the moment they are not manufacturing them due to the machine that makes them being broken.  No idea of when they will resume manufacturing them.  Very nice person on phone apologized about them being unavailable.
Cindy


----------



## mick (Dec 10, 2009)

Cindy, Wood Craft use to have a center finder although it was somewhat bigger than the one shown in George's tutorial. I'll try to find it later and post a link.
Mike


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2009)

You can get these centre squares from lots of places. Here's a link to one in the states but I am sure you can get them *much* cheaper as they only cost about £5 in the UK

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/steelcentersquare.aspx


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw one a few years ago the you actually screwed to your bench. it had a small ridge on the center line and you tapped the wood with a mallet and it made a fine groove to make the center marks. I only saw it once and have not been able to locate it again. I would love to have one mounted to my bench next to the drill press.
for now I am using the center finder on my right angle slide rule. a little big and clumsy for pen blanks even on a 6 inch ruler.

this is the link to the woodcraft version of what skiprat posted
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004363/8961/Steel-Center-Finder.aspx
they also have a plastic one but that would not survive long in my shop. it's a rough neighborhood in there.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 10, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I saw one a few years ago the you actually screwed to your bench. it had a small ridge on the center line and you tapped the wood with a mallet and it made a fine groove to make the center marks. I only saw it once and have not been able to locate it again. I would love to have one mounted to my bench next to the drill press.
> for now I am using the center finder on my right angle slide rule. a little big and clumsy for pen blanks even on a 6 inch ruler.


 
Lee Valley sells one similar to what your describing.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=43205&cat=1,330,49237&ap=1







The penpal would have been nice for it's small size.  Maybe we could do a group buy when they get their machine back up and running?  

I too find it clumsy to use a full size center finder for a 3/4" thick pen blank.

John, Rick or others could turn these out probably.  Another item to add to their repetiore of great pen turning products.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, thanks Justin, that is the one I was thinkin of. no need to find the pencil with that one.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 10, 2009)

I have that one and it's hard to hold it, a blank and a pencil because it's so large.  That's why I like the idea of the penpal.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Dec 10, 2009)

I use the same thing Skiprat posted.  I got mine at Micromark years ago:

http://www.micromark.com/CENTER-SQUARE-2-1and2-CAPACITY,7953.html

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 10, 2009)

Cindy: Thanks for posting that info.  I did a quick search of the Internet and could not find anything for the Pen-Pal so you must have the magic for manipulating search engines.
 
I use a combination square for finding centers; but it is a little large for pen blanks.  I would love to have one of those Pen-Pals.  Anybody know what they cost?  
 
Maybe you could get back in touch with the lady you talked to and see if they would be interested in a group buy and whether they would give enough of a quantity discount to make it worthwhile.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2009)

Randy, at just $6.95 when they have them don't know if a group buy would be much of an advantage.
Direct from their catalog:
A unique center finding device! Precision machined from air-craft quality aluminum, this small, light weight center finder is the perfect accessory for wood turners. It measures just 1-1/4" square by 3/8" thick and weighs only 1/2 ounce. Use it to find the center of squares or rounds to 2". Use it to check square-ness in hard to reach places. You will find this accessory to be the handiest little device in your tool box.

Pen Pal Center Finder
PEN PAL CENTER FINDER
PENPAL . . . . .$6.95


----------



## juteck (Dec 11, 2009)

Wholesale Tool is where I bought mine

http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/17536/nm/Center_Squares_WT_Import_


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 11, 2009)

> Wholesale Tool is where I bought mine
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/p...res_WT_Import_



Landfill Lumber was selling that style here on the forum but is it as small as the Pen Pal?


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 11, 2009)

The difference between the pen pal center finder and the other ones is that the pen pal is specific for pens and is small and easy to manipulate.  The company said that the machine that is used to manufacture them is broken and it is unknown when it will be repaired.  I called the company because it was in the catalog, but I couldn't put it in the cart to purchase it online.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2009)

Amazon has some that are 1 1/2 inch. It is not called a pen pal center but it is small. I ordered a 3 inch one a long time ago.

See them here.

The only problem that I can see is that it looks like the angle is not 90° and it does mention being made for finding the center of "round" objects, not square objects. It could be just the photo angle. THe larger one that I order a few years ago IS 90° in the angle.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 11, 2009)

*center finder*

victor at landfill lumber has two sizes available right here on this forum in bussiness classifieds for about a year now.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 11, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Lee Valley sells one similar to what your describing.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=43205&cat=1,330,49237&ap=1
> 
> ...




Justin;  I have the Lee Valley center and it is easy and handy to use.  I have it mounted near the lathe.  Just put the blank in the "V", tap gently, rotate 90 degrees, tap again, and repeat three more times.

But I don't mark pen blanks anymore. or not usually.

I use a wiggler and center marked test piece of aluminum.  Once you have set the wiggler, position the test blank under it in a centering vise. Clamp the vise in position, and all the blanks will be drilled dead in the middle. Quicky video clip.

Check out video


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 11, 2009)

randyrls said:


> Justin; I have the Lee Valley center and it is easy and handy to use. I have it mounted near the lathe. Just put the blank in the "V", tap gently, rotate 90 degrees, tap again, and repeat three more times.
> 
> But I don't mark pen blanks anymore. or not usually.
> 
> ...


 
Nice, but I round first on the lathe then center drill and then drill.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

From the links above the closest on e I see to the 1-1/4 inch square size of the pen pal is the 1-1/2 inch from Wholesale tools. and still this depends on just how they are measuring. 1-1/4 inch square is pretty clear. but the 1-1/2 inch depends are they measuring it's longest measurement? And has already been mentioned they are listed as center finders of round stock not square. 

I wonder if we could work up enough demand for the pen pal to make it worth fixing their machine?


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 11, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I wonder if we could work up enough demand for the pen pal to make it worth fixing their machine?


 
It is my hope.  Has anyone contacted them regarding this?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

Justin, I have given the ball a nudge, will see what happens through the weekend. Not my only idea either.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone try that video that Randy posted??  It is not working for me.  Sure am curious to know what a "wiggler" is!!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a wiggler set up.  I was curious myself 


http://www.generaltools.com/Products/5pc-WigglerCenter-Finder-Set__S389-4.aspx


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a start; but how does it work??


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah Randy, Now I have more questions than I did when the video didn't work. think this is just another joke comment???


----------



## leehljp (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep, that video had to be a joke . . like a left handed monkey wrench!  :biggrin:


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 12, 2009)

It sound's good but what the heck keep's the table on the drill press from getting out of line the laser was so hot everone had to have one.But one little bump and you have to start over.So the new toy look's like a good/bad joke.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 12, 2009)

For those who doubt the wiggler video Randy posted..it is not a joke, 
wigglers are real and have been used for many moons in the machining trade.
they are OLD technology, but still work now just like they did a long time ago.
they allow the workpiece point (center mark, scribed line intersection, etc)
to be aligned to the machines spindle center.
imagine center punching or center drilling a dimple in your part, have it in a vise
or whatever. put the wiggler in the machine and start spindle, it is wobbling yes.
now roughly align the workpiece target dimple INTO the point of the wiggler,
and fine tune the machine psition until the wobble staightens out.you are now pretty
darn close to your desired location!


----------



## randyrls (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is a link to a rather long and tedious video on Utube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhtBdar4iVg

The idea is to put the shaft with the ball socket in the drill press, and snap the pointer with a matching ball into the socket.  Turn the drill press on and gently nudge the point until it is stationary over a single point.  Your spindle is now directly centered over that spot.  Clamp and mount the centering vise under that point and drill away!  Every drill size and blank will be centered perfectly.  Everything should be clamped down solidly.  I normally make about 8 to 16 pens in a "batch".  Though it sounds lengthy, I can do the setup in about 5 minutes.

Randy;  I was able to see the video link in both Firefox and IE.  You need to have the Adobe Flash video player installed. It will prompt you to install it if it isn't already.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 12, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> For those who doubt the wiggler video Randy posted..it is not a joke,
> wigglers are real and have been used for many moons in the machining trade.
> they are OLD technology, but still work now just like they did a long time ago.
> they allow the workpiece point (center mark, scribed line intersection, etc)
> ...




I don't get it. It seems like if I put a drill bit in the DP to start with, and bring it down to the center of the blank, that will be quicker. Even with the wiggler, you have to set the base to align with it, the same as you do a drill bit, don't you? With the "wiggler" don't you then have to replace it with the drill bit? An extra step there. What is the advantage of a wiggler?

I personally put the drill bit into the chuck, lower the bit into to the vise and clamp vise to the drill bit. I then clamp down the vise and release the drill bit - viola - aligned perfectly!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 12, 2009)

leehljp said:


> I don't get it. It seems like if I put a drill bit in the DP to start with, and bring it down to the center of the blank, that will be quicker.  YUP
> Even with the wiggler, you have to set the base to align with it, the same as you do a drill bit, don't you? YES With the "wiggler" don't you then have to replace it with the drill bit? YES An extra step there. What is the advantage of a wiggler? MORE FUNN
> 
> I personally put the drill bit into the chuck, lower the bit into to the vise and clamp vise to the drill bit. I then clamp down the vise and release the drill bit - viola - aligned perfectly About the same here.!



I never said I use one, but I have seen the older guys where I have worked use these, and they are quite comfortable doing so. I never took a liking to them after a trial run a few times. I took to an edge finder a lot more (at work).
I applaud anyone for looking for better accuracy however they may find it.:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 12, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> I never said I use one, but I have seen the older guys where I have worked use these, and they are quite comfortable doing so. I never took a liking to them after a trial run a few times. I took to an edge finder a lot more (at work).
> I applaud anyone for looking for better accuracy however they may find it.:biggrin:



Thanks John! At my age, I try to eliminate the extra steps that make no sense (Like a mandrel). The wriggler might have made sense in a particular situation but I still haven't figured what that situation might be - unless all the drill bits were bent to begin with! :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 12, 2009)

_Best Woods has been called........_

After reading several posts above I called Best Wood Tools and spoke with them about the pen-pal. The tool they use to make these, as I suspected is a CNC mill and it's not cheap to fix what's broken. They have been getting calls right along so we (_ya'll,_ I already have one! :tongue aren't the only ones looking at buying these. She was maintaining a "waiting list" but that got too involved and stopped taking names.

She estimates (hopes) the machine will be up and running sometime in January and promised to call me so I could spread the word so everyone wouldn't have to keep checking back.

If and when she calls, I'll post again here for those interested.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks George.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 12, 2009)

I started this post because I had called and spoken with the company and wanted to let everyone know that their equipment was broken and they are not manufacturing them.  She explained to me that the cost was prohibitive at this time and she did not know when or if they would begin production again  I also told her about this website and that there was a lot of interest in this particular piece of equipment.  I have been talking with other turners about other ways this tool.  No resolution yet, but will keep people updated.


----------



## Minotbob (Dec 13, 2009)

The CNC machine can't be just for manufacturing Pen Pals?


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 13, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Thanks John! At my age, I try to eliminate the extra steps that make no sense (Like a mandrel). The wriggler might have made sense in a particular situation but I still haven't figured what that situation might be - unless all the drill bits were bent to begin with! :biggrin:


 
Lee: I think this is all about accuracy. If you are using a small drill bit. you can probably get it to match up pretty close to a centering dimple or a scribed cross. OTHO, if you are using a 1/2" or say 5/8" bit, it is a little tougher to get it lined up exactly with a dimple or a cross. I would guess that using a wiggler is for guys who are looking for accuracy on the order of thousandths. Drilling your average pen blank does not require that kind of centering accuracy so just eyeballing it is plenty satisfactory for all but the most meticulous.

Randy/John: Please correct me if my speculation is incorrect. And, what kind of accuracy can you achieve with a wiggler assuming you are competent in the use of the device??

Randy: Far as I know, I have Adobe Flash 10 installed. (but I will go back and check just to be sure.) When I try to run the video it just sits there and does nothing. No message that I am missing the Flash player. But not to worry, the YouTube video ran just fine so I now understand what a wiggler does and how. Thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 13, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I started this post because I had called and spoken with the company and wanted to let everyone know that their equipment was broken and they are not manufacturing them. She explained to me that the cost was prohibitive at this time and she did not know when or if they would begin production again I also told her about this website and that there was a lot of interest in this particular piece of equipment. I have been talking with other turners about other ways this tool. No resolution yet, but will keep people updated.


 

Thanks Cindy.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 13, 2009)

With a couple little scraps of wood you can just build a pen pal for zero dollars.  No doubt a great tool to have, but not the best tool in the toolbox..I think that designation might go to the telescopic magnet.


----------

